# Can am accu just finisher ( adjustable flusher )



## Jags (Apr 9, 2016)

Some try this adjustable flusher im interested on get one but i can't find feedback of someone has try it , also which size on 90° flusher works better with the tube and aplicator 3" or 3.5" i had been using a 2.5 combo flusher for taping and 3 " angle head attached to corner box but im ready to quick as i feel flusher are less work on body


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I seen that on west techs site a few months back.

http://www.westtechtools.com/can-amaccu-justfinisher.aspx

Good idea, I don't think I would have much use to one though, Not much point over straight flex or no coat.

What do you guys make of it?

Ive done 2.5 anglehead taping and 3.5 flusher many times, Its a very successful way of doing corners but the anglebox and 3.5 anglehead is prob easier and less pushing for the body, Or get a mudrunner and go a step further again.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> I seen that on west techs site a few months back.
> 
> http://www.westtechtools.com/can-amaccu-justfinisher.aspx
> 
> ...


I would buy 1 no probs!:thumbsup:
Think with the adjust it could b a great tool!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I would buy 1 no probs!:thumbsup:


Do it do it do it do it.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Do it do it do it do it.


Not sure what the cost would b to get it here tho!
Its $175 before the shipping!! F*ck that!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Not sure what the cost would b to get it here tho!
> Its $175 before the shipping!! F*ck that!


 Westech are quite fair with shipping, You email and ask for a shipping quote and Lynda gives you several options.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

New gun on way so maybe wait and c! Would like more pics of it tho not just the back of it!!:yes:


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

i use my tube with no head, just straight out the nozzle, use it like a caulking gun, run a bead of topping up the centre of the internal, then use the 90mm flusher on a pole, works great!!!
krem


----------



## Can-Am Tool (Apr 14, 2016)

VANMAN said:


> New gun on way so maybe wait and c! Would like more pics of it tho not just the back of it!!:yes:


Here's a shot that shows several different views. As you can see, the front doesn't look much different than any other flusher. The only real differences are the hinge, and the two tabs to attach the adjustment mechanism.










Hope that helps,


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I always wanted one but for the price I have
two of the adjustable hand flushers . Pretty sure I can mount my flusher handle to the handle myself


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I always wanted one but for the price I have
> two of the adjustable hand flushers . Pretty sure I can mount my flusher handle to the handle myself


Yea I have a couple of the Versi-trowel hand flushers! (Think that's what they r called) They work well but leave a line in the centre!
Wonder if this flusher does the same?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Can-Am Tool said:


> Here's a shot that shows several different views. As you can see, the front doesn't look much different than any other flusher. The only real differences are the hinge, and the two tabs to attach the adjustment mechanism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get some sent to the UK!:thumbsup:
Cant remember where I got ur 3 flusher from! Could of been drylinig tools but it beats the hell out of that BTE Chit!:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I use the adjustable trim tex to I don't get that center line


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> I use the adjustable trim tex to I don't get that center line


Same for me any thing off angle internal or external trim tex all the way


----------



## Can-Am Tool (Apr 14, 2016)

vanman said:


> yea i have a couple of the versi-trowel hand flushers! (think that's what they r called) they work well but leave a line in the centre!
> Wonder if this flusher does the same?



The Accu-Just doesn't leave any lines in the centre when used like any other flusher.




VANMAN said:


> Get some sent to the UK!:thumbsup:
> Cant remember where I got ur 3 flusher from! Could of been drylinig tools



Yes, our distributor in the UK is Dry Lining Supplies Ltd. and they can bring it in.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I would try it. I tried to me hunter to make them when he worked for walltools...I was told it would never sell.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Got to love talk to tex..


----------



## We Do It All (Jun 24, 2016)

*Can-Am's New Accu-Just Flusher Head*



Jags said:


> Some try this adjustable flusher im interested on get one but i can't find feedback of someone has try it , also which size on 90° flusher works better with the tube and aplicator 3" or 3.5" i had been using a 2.5 combo flusher for taping and 3 " angle head attached to corner box but im ready to quick as i feel flusher are less work on body


My sons have been using the Can-Am drywall Accu-Just flusher for almost a year now. They use the 3.5 for taping and finishing. You don't need to push very hard on the flusher pole like the normal 90 head or angles that aren't true 90.

You can go on Can-Am's website at www.canamtool.com to see the video of the head in action under the picture of the three flushers, look for comment


----------



## We Do It All (Jun 24, 2016)

*Can-Am's New Accu-Just Flusher Head*



icerock drywall said:


> I use the adjustable trim tex to I don't get that center line



In the video on the Can-Am's website - www.canamtool.com under the pictures of the heads in the comment section, my sons are not using the no coat bead and there is no center line.

My sons have been using this drywall flusher for almost a year - trouble free.


----------

